# What kind of GSD would he be a blanket or a saddle



## Axl Shepherd (Dec 8, 2020)

My boy Axl is 9 months and a full blood GSD. This is my first Full blooded grown GSD.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

blanket back. He will continue to recede but should easily stay a blanket back


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Cute pup!


----------

